# #11 percusion cap will it fire pellets



## CORNFED500 (Oct 13, 2011)

#11 percusion cap will it fire pellets, i have always used the black powder but one of my coworkers was wondering if the #11 per would fire the pre made powder pellets, or is it better to use the powder which powder is recomended


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 13, 2011)

No on a sidelock and 50/50 on an inline.
.
Since powder is recomended it sounds like a side lock
.
I have witnessed many inlines not  shoot using a #11 cap and pellet combo. That is why all of the inlines changed over to other primers.


----------



## Coon Dog (Oct 14, 2011)

*Yes*

I have had it work for me in a tc hawken 45


----------



## W4DSB (Oct 17, 2011)

works in my marlin inline 54


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually it depends on the rifle.

Flintrock is mostly correct however there have been sidelock rifles made that were designed to use the pellets.

Typically a modern sidelock has what is known as a patent breech. This type of breech plug has a chamber built into it that is smaller than the bore of the barrel. The pellets wont go down into this chamber and thus they wont generally get lit by any sort of cap. There have been a couple modern sidelocks that had a different style of breech plug that would work with pellets. (Think one is the Traditions PA pellet rifle and another was the Thompson Center Firestorm) I am not sure that any are currently being produced. And I have never messed with one so I can not say how well they worked.

Personally I don't understand the wanting to use the pellets since they are more expensive and do not allow one to adjust his load for best accuracy very well. Now I do understand the convenience thing but one can use a speed loader tube that is nearly as convenient and allows one to adjust his load.


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 18, 2011)

works in my sidelock, and my inline very well, works evey time with out fail


----------



## wtailchaser (Oct 18, 2011)

I have, without failure, fired pellets with 11 percussion caps for at least 12 years. Super accuracy and reliability. A beautiful doe fell to this combo last Saturday.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 18, 2011)

Never had a problem with my in-line knight


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 18, 2011)

Flintrock said:


> No on a sidelock and 50/50 on an inline.
> .
> Since powder is recomended it sounds like a side lock
> .
> I have witnessed many inlines not  shoot using a #11 cap and pellet combo. That is why all of the inlines changed over to other primers.



they will fire on a side lock you just have to keep it cleaner than an inline.


----------

